# 2010 Northern California Play Date- HCNC



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Havanese Club of Northern California 
2010 FUN DAY 

WHEN: Saturday, June 5th, 2010

WHAT TIME: 12:00 Noon - 3:00 PM or so&#8230;... 
Refreshments will be served.

WHERE: Susan's (mckennasedona) home in Tracy, CA

WHAT TO BRING: Folding chair AND your Havanese!
You do not have to be a member of the club to attend.

RSVP (by May 29th): Please PM mckennasedona to RSVP and to get address and directions.

(The HCNC is not responsible for the safety of your Havanese, but will take all precautions to help ensure everyone's safety).[/SIZE]

No puppies under 12 weeks of age

HCNC Board of Directors
*****************
Save the date and stay tuned for more information!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:jaw: My cousin is getting married that day at 1:00 :hurt:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally,
Tell her to change her wedding date! LOL


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan, the HCNC playdate is always alot of fun! We thoroughly enjoy it. You and Steve are so wonderful to host this. Maddie and I will be there! I'll PM you about it. 

Yes, Sally.....your cousin should have checked all Havanese social calendars before setting a date.  We'll miss you!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:hurt: Wish we could come! Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of everyone in your lovely yard


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Bump


oh yeah....I should RSVP! :doh: :redface:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cool, Christy. Does that mean you'll be there?!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh cool, Christy. Does that mean you'll be there?!


Didn't you say you had a surprise for me???????? :eyebrows:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It's quite a trip from Reno, but we sure would like to make it and spend time with everyone. arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I apologize for anyone who tried to PM me yesterday. I have now cleaned out my PM box.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I saw Amanda post something on FB about a possible trip to LA. Don't know if the timing will coincide with this. But, if she shows up here, maybe we can recreate our 5 hr. road trip to join y'all :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Didn't you say you had a surprise for me???????? :eyebrows:


Yep, I suppose I did, but I'll tell you publicly what I said privately - it is *not* a puppy! 

Well, I take that back. I'll have Zeke there and you can have him for a bit, but you have to give him back. ha!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

"Rumor" has it someone from the east coast may be showing up to crash the party.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> "Rumor" has it someone from the east coast may be showing up to crash the party.



Note to cousin-------Can't make it to your wedding! :eyebrows:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Yep, I suppose I did, but I'll tell you publicly what I said privately - it is *not* a puppy!
> 
> Well, I take that back. I'll have Zeke there and you can have him for a bit, but you have to give him back. ha!


Ahhhh! If I get to hold him I don't know if I'll be able to give him back! He looks so much lke puppy Rufus did!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> "Rumor" has it someone from the east coast may be showing up to crash the party.


Whoooooooooooooo I love good Rumors! Can't wait to see who it is!



mintchip said:


> Note to cousin-------Can't make it to your wedding! :eyebrows:


Sally, I'm sure your cousin will understand! This is about Havs and friends! :tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey my Aunt will disown me but she never liked Oliver anyway.....................


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Hey my Aunt will disown me but she never liked Oliver anyway.....................


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, have a great time in Cali. At least when you leave with a puppy, it won't be puppy-napped. :eyebrows:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's official my flight is booked and I sent Susan an RSVP. I will be in CA for the Fun Day and plan on going with Kathy Wahoooooo I cant wait to see everyone!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, we are all looking forward to meeting you!! I just love that so many puppies go home from my Havanese parties and that breeders leave here with fewer puppies than they arrived with!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Some additional information about our fun day. 
We'll have guest who will be telling us about the Read program, (similar to what forum dog Maddie participates in). Our guest is also a CGC (canine good citizen) tester and will be telling us about the CGC program and requirements, though she will not be doing actual testing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I always enjoy what has become an annual club event at Susan and Steve's. They sure know how to put on a fabulous event. THANK YOU Susan and Steve!

Susan, Tom said tonight he might come too. I will let you know for sure as the time gets closer.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo - a special event all the way around. Lola will love to come back for an East Bay play date. And meet LeAnn and Rumor and everyone I haven't really met yet. Fun!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Anne, we look forward to seeing you and Lola again. It's a bit further than the East Bay but not all THAT much further.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Woo Hoo - a special event all the way around. Lola will love to come back for an East Bay play date. And meet LeAnn and Rumor and everyone I haven't really met yet. Fun!


YIPEE!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carole, are you coming again too?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it too late to RSVP!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, send Susan a PM!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine, did you get my reply??

You and the boys are welcome to join us. If you didn't get my reply, let me know. I can send the address again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:Cry: Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Carole, are you coming again too?


YUP! See you tomorrow Kimberly!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool beans! Have a safe trip!

We'll miss you, Sally. Enjoy your family day.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, Snickers and I would love to attend this event, but the day has gotten away from us. Next time for sure!

Cheers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Snicker's Dad,
It's not too late. We're just a half hours drive from San Ramon. If you would like to come, just PM me and I'll give you the address.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is it going to be as hot as it seems? Looks like a warm one today!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing everyone today.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see the photos!!! 

:wave: :ranger:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Drumming my fingers on the desk here.... tum tee dum.... opcorn:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Drumming my fingers on the desk here.... tum tee dum.... opcorn:


ound: LOL! Me too! opcorn:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems like we should have _some_ pictures by now, don't cha think?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to say a big thanks for letting Snicks and I to attend today's gathering. We're both a bit shy till we get to know everyone, but then it's "Look out - everything is fair game".

To our hosts Steve and Susan - THANKS! Big party and you were perfect hosts.

I hope to see more of everyone. Fun group.

Cheers!

Jim -- aka Snickers Dad and
Lynda - absent today in body, but not in spirit.


PICS?? Someone? Please?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jim, it was so nice to meet you and Snickers! I hope we get to see you two (and Lynda) in the future.

I didn't get many photos and the few I have I don't have permission to share just yet, so I'll share a portion of the spread first:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Susan and Steve grrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a clever table set up! How cute and pretty and perfect!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What fun to see Leeann and Rumor bonding! I am looking forward to hearing about his first meeting with Riley and Monte  And a pretty good turnout of Forum folks!

Thank you, Susan and Steve! As always, you are both wonderful, warm hosts. The dip party was a great success - and I have to ask, what will you do with all those pretty red dog bowls?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Had a great time today- seeing old friends and meeting new ones too!
Susan and Steve- the dips were YUMMY!! Thanks so much for hosting yet again!
Unfortunately my camera lens is broken so I didn't have my camera with me.....but I know there were quite a few people taking pics, hopefully they will be posted soon!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks *so* much for the fabulous day today, Susan and Steve! The food was delicious and the company was awesome. We had so many adorable Havanese there, and the puppy breath was everywhere! It was great watching Leeann bond with her sweet boy. Maddie and I had a great time!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*NCA Havanese Puppy breath!*

flower bed of puppy breath!

Thx for a wonderful day!:tea::grouphug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*HCNC 2010 FUN DAY AT THE BAXTERS*

Even though it was hot, we all had such a wonderful time! THANK YOU Susan and Steve for hosting yet another wonderful event for our club.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. I wish I had a garden like that full of puppies. That was such a cute buffet table. Everything looked so yummy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing pics but I am expecting more. There were plenty of Havs at this event right?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! It was great to see everybody having fun. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> There were plenty of Havs at this event right?


Oh yes there were at least 20-30 Havanese. We were talking about this last night that this year most of the adults seemed to be more inactive. I think it was due to the heat though. You will see in the pictures how they are on a lap or under a chair or in a shady spot. The puppies played more then the big guys it seems. We don't allow puppies under 12 weeks at our events so all the puppies there had a great time running around and mostly in and out of the fountain and flower bed area.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I was trying to put up more pictures but the system won't let me


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I was trying to put up more pictures but the system won't let me


:Cry:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly, me, and Leeann!










Puppies among the rocks:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

All those puppies! Looks like everyone had a great time. I know when we have our playdates the adults are less active when it's really hot. They just want to hang out and stay cool, like their hu-moms. The pups always seem to be crazy though they don't care if it's hot. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jane- thanks for posting your pics- that is my Annie laying up on the rock in your 'puppies' pic!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the pictures, everyone! Thank you for sharing those. You all look amazing and those puppies in the garden.... delightful! Katie, that pup is a cutie patootie and looks like she rules the roost. lol 

That table setting is a great idea! Is that Gaby under Carole's chair? Looks like her, so I'm assuming that's Carole.  Such pretty Havs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, those puppies are delicious! It's so nice seeing everyone, too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh the puppies are soo cute! The picture looks staged it's so good! Jane, I love the pic of you and Kimberly and Leeann--lovely trio shot! It's looks like there were alot of people there, plenty of food and Havanese, I'm sorry I missed out!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

A big thank you to everyone who attended. Despite the heat, it was a fun get together. We were certainly pleased to host everyone. I am glad that all of you put up with my "dips" idea. I wanted to do something different from the standard hamburgers and hot dogs.
Jane, I have no idea what I will do with the dog bowls! I have 36 of them! 12 each of three different sizes. For now they are stacked in my pantry, LOL. Perhaps they will make an appearance at another event or I'll donate them.
I must say, watching the puppies play in the rock garden was fun. I wish my garden could grow a batch of those cuties every year!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Puppies in the rock garden - how cute is that! That last one Jane posted is awesome!! Looks like a calendar photo. Great idea for the party dishes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like a really fun event! but why are there two picture of Leeann, and not one of them are of her and Rumor? Susan, I love the dog bowl idea for dips!!! I may have to steal that idea. hmmm, how bout martini's in steve's water bottle stands?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are some wonderful pictures taken by Al Sunderland of our event yesterday. These capture what fun the dogs had too!

Again, thank you to the Baxter's, it was great and thank you Al for taking such great pictures!!!

http://alsunderland.smugmug.com/Events/Tracy-Neezers-June-2010/12451663_sPP8Z#891650589_QSdbj

Kathy Patrick


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Al takes amazing pictures! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Susan and Steve your yard is beautiful!
I love that picture of Rumor (Susan and Steve's sheltie) 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY! what amazing pictures. Who are all those puppies? are they all from one litter?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Susan and Steve, thanks so much for hosting another fun hav event. As everyone remarked, the food was fabulous! It was so hot, and rather humid for this area, but we had such a good time. I finally got to meet Anne and LOLA (who brought puppy cake and Moo sticks to share). And to get to see all the SF folks again was wonderful! 
Yes, Marj, that's Gabby under my chair and next to me was Jane (Tabby2) and BJ.
Our newest addition, Rumor, had a blast when he wasn't being tossed around by his sister Cassie who was 1/2 his size! As mentioned, puppy breath was everywhere and the adult dogs were looking for the shade or their peeps laps.
And, we met another new forum member, Snickers! What a cutie.
That's for all the pics guys, I'm soooooooo bad at taking pics!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Al takes wonderful photos! There are several in there that should go to the calendar collection! Delightful pups in the rocks...! Ahhhh....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics. everyone looks like they are having a wonderful time. love you california folk and furry friends!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Stunning photos!! Thanks for sharing those, Kathy. How many pups/dogs did you bring, Kathy? 

Too bad about the heat and humidity. That's what we get her in the summer and it's awful! I am loving that puppy rock garden more and more each time I see it! Susan, you have a beautiful home!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, great idea about margaritas out of the water bottles!!! Wish I'd have thought of that! 

Kathy, Al takes beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing them. I wish my garden grew puppies all the time! Four of the puppies were from Elaine's litter. They are all precious.

(Oh, and Kathy, the green stuff is grass! LOL.) I told Kathy we could move the dogs' water dishes over into the shade in the grass and she looked and asked, "where's the grass??")


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> (Oh, and Kathy, the green stuff is grass! LOL.) I told Kathy we could move the dogs' water dishes over into the shade in the grass and she looked and asked, "where's the grass??")


LOL!! I missed that!

One of the pups was mine - Vega. (He is in a photo on Catherine's (Ollie's Mom) lap and at my feet in two photos. Al also took a shot of the side of his head as he was looking up at someone and another full body shot.) He is so drawn to water that at the end of the gathering he was studying the best route to jump in the fountain without going through the flowers. He was working so hard on getting into it, but I had to leave and ruin his plotting. I think he avoided the puppy rock garden though. Not sure why, but that didn't interest him at all. He loved the bigger dogs and all the humans!

Snickers & Jim, it was so nice to meet you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great pics! I think he should be the official photographer and go to all the playdates!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't see Kathy anywhere in the pictures! I took my time looking at Al's photos. Brilliant shots, really!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I saw her in one photo, but not in Al's set... she was wearing an orange-colored blouse. Next time I look through photos I'll see if I can find her again. There were quite a few people missing from that set of photos. I don't think I saw Jeanne (Maddie's Mom) or Debby (Salsa's Mom) in those photos. Were Susan & Steve in them either?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sure I spotted Jeanne in a pic or two, but I don't think I've ever seen Susan or Steve so not sure what they look like! 

There were a lot of Havs and people there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Susan & Steve for a wonderful day, I feel so lucky to have been able to attend a CA play date. It was so great seeing everyone and meeting more forum members I have not had the chance to meet. I did offer to anyone who wanted to come to MA, they were more than welcome to come to one of our play dates. 

The puppies in the rock garden was just precious, they were all having so much fun. It was very hot so not too much romping going on but lots of socialization which is soooo good for all the puppies and adults as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I saw her in one photo, but not in Al's set... she was wearing an orange-colored blouse. Next time I look through photos I'll see if I can find her again. There were quite a few people missing from that set of photos. I don't think I saw Jeanne (Maddie's Mom) or Debby (Salsa's Mom) in those photos. Were Susan & Steve in them either?


Kimberly---I didn't see Steve but Susan is there (kind of cut in half by a pole) I saw Debby but not sure which set of pictures


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Susan and Steve host quite a shindig. Thank you soooo much. Even though Lola was quite the MOMMY'S girl clingy and not playing much, it was a bast for me to see all those puppies bopping around. I hope your flowers have recovered! And I loved meeting so many Forum friends in person! Thanks for all the work you put into hosting. It was lovely.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Susan, Steve and everyone in the HCNC, thank you so much for a wonderful afternoon! It was so much fun meeting everyone and seeing your adorable four-footed companions. 

Thanks! Jane and BJ


----------

